# South Beach Availability



## phil1ben (Mar 20, 2011)

Closed about 2 weeks ago on a HGVC - South Beach resale and waiting for my membership number to get on the website. If it would not be too much trouble could someone check on the availability of a 2 bdrm Thanksgiving weekend and between Christmas and New Years this year at South Beach.

I assume I am SOL but would like to know. When I closed I acquired the seller's 2010 banked points which I must use in 2011. The seller prior to closing converted his 2011 points to Honors. As a result the seller did not receive a credit for 2011 MFs so I received these points (2010 points) that I must use in 2011 for free. All disclosed up front so I knew the situation. How does the end of September look for the same 2 bedroom. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's what I see:

One-BR available for check in on Fri 11/18, Sat 11/19, Sun 11/20 -- looks like availability lasts through Wed.  Nothing for Thursday and Friday ... then full availability begins again on the Saturday after Thanksgiving.

Two-BR available Monday through Thursday (3 nights only).

Christmas not available until later this month (assuming it wasn't sold as an event week).

There is a 2-BR available for the full week starting Saturday 9-25.

What I notice with South Beach is that long weekends get taken first -- seems like the kind of place where perhaps a full week is too long for most people ????


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to look for me. Previously lived in NJ but moved 4 years ago to Pa. However, commute to work over the Delaware into NJ each day. Again thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> What I notice with South Beach is that long weekends get taken first -- seems like the kind of place where perhaps a full week is too long for most people?



One could fill a week in Miami, but folks often use it as a way-station for a cruise, Key West or Orlando. Also, a full week of parking could be an issue, since you have to pay for valet or a garage.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> One could fill a week in Miami, but folks often use it as a way-station for a cruise, Key West or Orlando. Also, a full week of parking could be an issue, since you have to pay for valet or a garage.



I could spend a week in Miami very easily ... but need a pool!     Agree completely that it's a great jumping on/off point for other Florida travel .... and the location couldn't be better for exploring Miami.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Lots of other hotels on the strip have pools if the beach isn't good enough.

I'm heading down next week (3/23-3/30) and will be lounging at many other pools along the strip (Shelborne, Gansevoort, Nikki Beach, The Standard) so the lack of pools at the HGVC is not a concern.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 20, 2011)

phil1ben said:


> Closed about 2 weeks ago on a HGVC - South Beach resale and waiting for my membership number to get on the website. If it would not be too much trouble could someone check on the availability of a 2 bdrm Thanksgiving weekend and between Christmas and New Years this year at South Beach.
> 
> How does the end of September look for the same 2 bedroom. Thanks in advance.



End of September 2011 is open both 1br and 2br.

Thanksgiving is sold out 11/24 and 11/25 both 1br and 2br.  Dates around these are wide-open.

Christmas is open (1bd only view because that is my home week room type) - 12/23 through to 2012.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 21, 2011)

rjp123 said:


> Lots of other hotels on the strip have pools if the beach isn't good enough.
> 
> I'm heading down next week (3/23-3/30) and will be lounging at many other pools along the strip (Shelborne, Gansevoort, Nikki Beach, The Standard) so the lack of pools at the HGVC is not a concern.



Can HGVC guests use these other pools?  Wow, good to know.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 21, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> Can HGVC guests use these other pools?  Wow, good to know.



As long as you're buying drinks/lunch, etc. I've never had a problem sitting around these pools.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 21, 2011)

I know that the sand is a bit of a stretch.
But why not use the beach, instead?


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 21, 2011)

irrational fear of sharks!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 21, 2011)

In my youth, I spent almost every Summer weekend on the beach.
No sharks. _But I did chip a front tooth on a buoy off Miami Beach._

Rarely ever thought of using a pool (except of course for the Venetian).
http://www.coralgablesvenetianpool.com/


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 22, 2011)

We received our number and got on the website this evening. We found 5 days available during a period when airfare was reasonable. The problem is that a 5 day reservation leaves us with 2 days that we must use in 2011. However, as I understand it a club reservation must have 3 days minimum. So my question is, what can I do with the leftover 2 days that I must use in 2011? Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 22, 2011)

You're not limited to "days" with HGVC -- your points can probably be used for 3-4 days (example) in a lower season, or at another resort.  If you can't personally use them, perhaps you can watch the TUG Last Minute Rental board for someone who is looking for a few days rental and rent the extra nights for $100/night.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, you can borrow points from 2012 and combine them with your 2010 rescued points for another reservation.  However, if you do that, you would not be able to make your Home Week reservation (if you were planning to do so) for 2012, because you had already used some of those points.  I don't believe you can borrow points to make a Home Week reservation (but I could be wrong on that).

Kurt


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you. I keep forgetting that.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2011)

As JG says, your leftover points do not necesarily tie you down to 2N stay.
I'd hazard to guess that you can find a 3N minimum stay in a 1BR easy.
Look at weeknight studio at Seaworld in the silver season, and you'll see how far they can go.


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 22, 2011)

One more question. I can now reserve 7 days using my home week privilege even though I will only use 5. I have determined that there is little chance that I will use the remaining points in 2011 -- which I must do. If I reserve the 7 nights but do not checkin until the second night would this be a problem. In other words I am reserving but checking in 1 day late understanding the points are gone. In this way I reserve the room we want before the 9 month window opens.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no problem checking in late, but I would call the resort a few days before the check in day to let them know.  Different resorts have different policies regarding no-shows, but if you let them know, your room will not be given away.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 22, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> I don't believe you can borrow points to make a Home Week reservation (but I could be wrong on that).



"Borrowed points may not be used to make a Home Week reservation."
"Deposited points may not be used to make a Home Week reservation..."
-- Member's Guide, page 139.
-------------------------
If the OP tries to use rescued points for a Home Week reservation, he will likely be disappointed. Rescued points may only be used for Home Resort (limited to West 57th Street, NY), Club Reservations or RCI Reservations.
-- Member's Guide, page 140.

Although, it might be possible to pull a fast-one, if some account set-up clerk made a mistake.


----------



## rjp123 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got back from 1 week in SoBe.  It is my first stay at the resort since I bought last Feb/March (2010).

I am very pleased with my purchase and choice to buy at SoBe.  The property is right on the beach, located close to all the sights and sounds of Collins & Washington.

Our 1 bedroom suite had more than enough room for the two of us (and would even work well for 3 or 4 using the pull-out bed).   The suite was in great condition, it looked only 2 or 3 years old from the quality of the renos.  Building was clean, quiet and staff were super friendly.

The location is well serviced by public transit so one can save big vs. taking taxis ($2.35 airport to 16 & Collins, $0.25 for the SoBe local bus on Washington, $2 to downtown, etc.).  I found the food at the restaurants to be very reasonable as well.

Weather was perfect - high-80s and blue skies the entire week.

4.5/5 for HGVC SoBe!  I will be going back many years to come.


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 31, 2011)

Great to hear. We just bought there as well. Let us know what restaurants you tried. Any suggestions?


----------



## jrc (Apr 1, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what does a 1br resale go for and what is the current MF at South Beach? I'm looking to add a 1br and have been considering South Beach instead of the long trip to Hawaii. Do you know if any time was sold as EOY?


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 1, 2011)

jrc said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what does a 1br resale go for and what is the current MF at South Beach? I'm looking to add a 1br and have been considering South Beach instead of the long trip to Hawaii. Do you know if any time was sold as EOY?



Try Seth or Judy for latest pricing - the pricing is not as cheap as other locations I found and MF are higher as well.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 2, 2011)

phil1ben said:


> Great to hear. We just bought there as well. Let us know what restaurants you tried. Any suggestions?



The one we always go to is Joe's Stone Crab (1st and Washington) - however it is not cheap.  We use the "Joe's To Go" counter vs. eating in the formal restaurant as we don't have to wait in line and there isn't a dress code.  Some others we went to were Lime (Mexican on Alton), Shake Shack (Lincoln Road Mall), Pizza Rustica (Washington), Cheeseburger Baby (Washington).  We had breakfast and lunch at a diner (Jerry's on Collins @ 14th) a few times. We really did beach food most of the trip (quick, light, casual meals).

As far as inexpensive - some of the restaurants on Ocean Drive or near the hotel have a restaurant.com acccount which means you can buy discounted gift-certificates and then print them in the hotel's business center ($30 in food for $20 type deals etc).  I found the Ocean Drive spots to be very tourista - people out front offering you deals to come in.

I found myself eating on Washington or Lincoln or even Alton at more "local" type eateries which were very good an inexpensive without any deals or coupons. Drinks on the other hand were pricy unless you ordered beer.  We bought beer and wine at the market, had some in our room before and after heading out to do stuff on the town and this kept our bar-tab down.  Mojitos and mixed drinks were the du-jour when we were on the beach or by the pool.

Have fun!  SoBe is tops!


----------



## phil1ben (Apr 2, 2011)

Pool? Where did you go to use a pool and was there a charge?


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 3, 2011)

phil1ben said:


> Pool? Where did you go to use a pool and was there a charge?



Most hotels on the strip with a pool-bar area will let you use the pool if you have drinks while there (beers were cheapest, mixed drinks not as much).

We went to:  Shelborne, Surfcomber, Gansevoort, Eden Rock, National, Shore Club.

HOWEVER - the beach is right across the street from HGVC.  Chairs are for rent ($15/day) from beach vendors or bring your own (buy at the beach shops, no idea on price).  You can pack a lunch, put your drinks into plastic bottles and that is good as well.  The ocean water was warm enough to swim in during late March (although I've been to SoBe in the past and had cold/wet days and cool ocean water - this year was great FWIW).


----------



## Carol C (Apr 3, 2011)

jerseygirl said:


> You're not limited to "days" with HGVC -- your points can probably be used for 3-4 days (example) in a lower season, or at another resort.  If you can't personally use them, perhaps you can watch the TUG Last Minute Rental board for _someone who is looking for a few days rental and rent the extra nights for $100/night_.



Me! Me! I love it there & haven't been in a few years. (Plus with some challenges I'm going thru now, I'm gonna need some fun come Nov/Dec.)   P.S. My fave of their bldgs is the McAlpin, so you may want to request that specific bldg for yourself. That rooftop set-up is the nicest of all their bldgs, imho...it's so nice to spend an hour in that hot-tub when it's gray and gloomy outside.


----------

